
Show HN: ThisWon ~DECISIONS WITH FRIENDS~ - paulinag
http://thiswon.com/download
======
paulinag
Hello HN! Check out ThisWon: a fun, new decision-making platform! Use ThisWon
to get feedback on products your building, blog posts your writing, designs
your contemplating, things you're buying and so much more! You can post into
the public feed or personally message certain decisions to a private group of
friends. It's my first product launch so I'd love to hear your feedback.
Please download, create your first post, and share feedback!

Best, Paulina Galoostian

